# Tracer 29 - Federwegsverstellung



## Krischdl (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 


 kann mir jemand sagen, wieviel Federweg das Tracer29 in welcher Einstellung hat ? es gibt ja am Umlenkhebel zwei Möglichkeiten das Dämpferauge zu befestigen...


----------



## Noeoeoe (28. Mai 2014)

Oben ist der längere Federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILLERBIKER (29. Mai 2014)

5 und 5,5 Zoll


----------



## Krischdl (29. Mai 2014)

merci ;-)


----------

